# Planning out a shipping container house



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

A Google on shipping container house revealed quite a few hits - interesting...


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

My concern would be where this "house" is going to sit and if electricty and plumbing is even available. Also, city codes and building permits come to mind.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65C90LvmjpI

Then type in shipping container homes at the top and search


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have recently read of a project going on by a business in Colorado and the U.S. Military to use these containers as housing for soldiers. The business in Colorado was building homes from shipping containers primarily for migrant workers. The Military contracted with them to build units for cold and hot weather applications. There are some units now in Ft. Wainwright, (Fairbanks, Alaska) undergoing cold weather testing. Ft. Wainwright had a huge influx of soldiers with the latest BRAC rounds and has limited housing, both on and off base. If these units work out, the system would provide housing for many soldiers there. The testing was also for hot weather conditions with the intent of being able to ship these barracks to overseas sites for housing. Sounds good to me. Thanks, David


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

They have been using shipping containers for years to ship immigrants to the West.

I know, I know, not a nice thing to say.


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

It seems like you'd have to find contractors experienced in this kind of work. You'll pay a premium for that expertise.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

All depends what you mean by make it liveable. A candle and a bucket would make it liveable for some. But most would want a bit more comfort. You need to define your project, talk to your building dept. to see if it will meet codes and then talk to contractors. Otherwise all we can say is it will cost somewhere between $5 and $5 million dollars depending on how you finish it.


----------



## pierrenani (Dec 3, 2009)

*container house maison*

Container house is such great idea ... I was wishing to do so last year, but finaly we went for a wooden house. 
Since I found this link, (I think from France) there is all the nicest container houses all over Europe ... Sorry I couldn't find it earlier to show to my wife !!!

http://www.containerbydorf.blogspot.com/

I have an other link but can't find it now ... will try to post it later ... 

Pierre


----------



## johnsimmis (Aug 25, 2010)

*How to Build a shipping container home*

Building with containers is worth taking a look at if you are contemplating a new home.

Good resource is the Residential Shipping Container Primer website. A DO IT YOURSELF (DIY) REFERENCE AND FOR CONVERTING RECYCLED INTERMODAL CARGO SHIPPING CONTAINERS INTO BUILDINGS AND ARCHITECTURE. 

Lots of example buildings, details, facts, and links to other articles. They have something new that you can setup your own project wiki to get help with your project if you are considering a design build project.


----------



## clagster (Jun 4, 2011)

just think if someone made a complete container house and sold it as a DIY in the container and you just put it on your site and built it by the directions with several options for lay out.


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

if you show me how to get 320 sq ft out of an 8x20 i will give you 5 million dollars.

might want to check your math boss.


----------



## AlienArchitect (Feb 9, 2012)

*ContainerModule*

Yah Im looking into this stuff myself. YOu had any success yet? Ive been doing research and have found some pretty nice containers for anywhere from $5000 to $10000 that are fully assembled and furnished. Im trying to locate some land here in Illinois that is totally remote to plop it down on. I need to find something that is non inhabitated for a 5 mile radius on the cheaP. SO I am definelty going to have to do some digging. Alibaba site has some killer deals on container homes and such. YOu might want to check it out. Anybody know how to find some cheap isolated land in Illinois to plop one of these down on? Good luck with your project!


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the idea of someone selling a kit that ships in the container. 
But, I wonder if, by the time you finish the inside, install a window or two, etc, you would be better off buying a used mobile home or large camper.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Take a look at books on prefab. It is not just the crappy looking modular "trailer park" sort of housing anymore. One of my fave books on the subject is called "Prefabulous" and it is a great idea starter. I forget the name but my library used to have a great book about prefab mansions---factory component residences of high glamor in the 115,000sf and above category. Of course prefab is big in Europe and has been for a long time.

Not sure all the code problems you will encounter with a shipping container house but prefab in general might be worth looking into. To me, the concept makes a lot more sense than dumping piles of sticks and stones and framing from scratch---all or in part.

From what I have seen of higher end prefab homes the cost differential may not be as dramatic as you might think. A friend is an architect in Holland and never learned any way but factory prefab to build a house for clients. Once approved, drawings go directly to machines that cut everything, etc. Very little waste. Workers still need to assemble it all but under controlled conditions. 

Manufactured homes, in theory can be better insulated and fitted for electrical and plumbing in the factory easier than on site though. You still need a top notch builder, GC and all the tradespersons to put the pieces together and frame in between components. There are some the specialize only in prefab housing. I suppose the concept does take work from framing carpenters but not sure of that either. There should be money saved to be spent on more nice cabinetry and finish carpentry? Foundation and roofing guys should fare better as people may be able to afford larger footprints and hats. 

As I understand it, one of the major obstacles to prefab in the US is getting the components from point A (where manufactured or assembled) to point B (where you are building your prefab home). I am told you have to book highway use well in advance. It's not only about the necessary wide load permissions and escorts at reduced speed but just care on the part of highway departments for shipping so much weight on roads not built to take more than so many "homes" per year. Most prefab modules are too wide to ship by rail. 

Seems like room dimensions for a shipping container home---if any of it could be brought to code---would be claustrophobic by nature? I am not especially prone to such but am 6'2" and do notice small rooms and low ceilings.


----------



## juryduty (Mar 10, 2008)

I agree check into prefab. There are some small companies springing up that are doing prefab that is amazingly functional and super cheap. Plus, your options of where to put the dwelling are increased.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Far faster, easer to get financing, more resaleable, look far better, easer to get permits for a moduler.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If you are still considering a "container" home be aware that there are two totally different worlds.

One is the lightweight containers that a virtually one-way (and non-uniform) and it is not worth the space to ship them back and hope to reuse them again. They are light and flimsy and really not structural. These are usually offered and sold on the internet. They usually do not have an adequate structural support or lateral load resistance system.

The other type is the ugly, heavy and sturdy containers that are used internationally for years and only sold when they are warped, damaged ot distorted so they cannot be stacked on the ships. The good ones will hold a 40,000# load and more if they are the heavy ones with no top and are usually not available for resale, because they are proven "work-horses".

Before jumping into a converted container, check into the structure and support system to see if they can be approved for housing even for the loosest codes.

Dick


----------



## Gaines21 (Feb 12, 2012)

Useful info. Hope to see more good posts in the future...


----------



## AlienArchitect (Feb 9, 2012)

Well regarding the point of price there is actually a lot of misinformation as to what exactly it will take out of your pocket book to comprehensively construct, engineer, hack, mod, these out. If you want to insert one directly on your property totally turnkey, automated, managed and hands off, you can find some extremely cheap services out there for pennies. Initiation, Full scale project total, if you are ingenuitive and dont just burn your cash on the first link you find, Ive interfaced sources that have finished it under $15000. Some people can spend a $100,000 or go nuts on it, but if you delve and dig into some alternative housing forums, WIKIS, open source projects, etc.,, You can pin point some very very cost intensive structures. Industrial designers out of China will send you a massive 2 story container structure, totally outfitted with all electrical, water tight and tight as a drum, and drop right on top of your property for next to nothing. Or you just could buy a bubble or concreate inflatable geodesic dome and dont have to do any ground work wahtsoever because they adhere and and are structural stable on almost any surface whether it be lose dirt, elevated, gradient sloped whatever. Found a giant inflatable container for only 1800. Course if you want something very cutting edge and modern your best bet might just be to hack into some metal containers your self and make your own little custom metal lair. This route you dont have to burn the hell out of your pocket book and can live in cutting edge style. Might start a WIKI to crowd source on land design, etc...


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvcUe_yPHdg&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO9mZ_j71eA&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaPf_jFGvlA&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH49pHfJHj8&feature=player_embedded


Could not find the one i wanted


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Here's one that a guy is working on, with some pictures.

http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=160378


----------



## wrooster (Apr 16, 2010)

This is an interesting project. More pictures are in the link.
http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_10_17/510228_.html


----------



## lyngo (Feb 7, 2012)

*Container home foundation Idea*

Does anyone have Ideas of this foundation design?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

lyngo -

What is the proposed use of the complex you are considering?

A high school friend had a number of containers as asked me to design a foundation and use my PE registration. After seeing the drawings (lightweight one-way containers), I would not go any further because the could not be used in any residential or commercial construction (his was storage). He tried to push on and ended up having the city take the containers and scrap them because they were not usable for residential of commercial use.

The containers were so weak and did not have any solid connection points so that they could not be used. The good structurally sound containers are reused and shipped around the world for years and thousands of miles, but unfortunately are built too well to be modified to meet codes, except for storage and they a gobbled up in the whole shipping sequence and availability.

Dick


----------



## tjclark (Mar 7, 2012)

*Shipping Container Homes*

It might be a good idea to contact an architect for some advice. Sometimes they offer free consultations, so might be a good chance to pick their brain a little bit.
There are a lot of really cool shipping container home designs.
















Shipping Container Homes (more pictures) Via Enpundit


----------

